# Eos Replacement Tires



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi, my first new topic!
My Michellin Pilot HXMXM M+S OE tires are Kaput at 25K miles. I've never been that happy with them, so no biggee. (They wore out quickly and were very prone to squealing on launch) 
I am considering the following tires, but am open to others that members have had good experiences with:
- Pirrelli PZERO NERO ALL SEASON;
- Dunlop SP Sport Signature or Sport Maxx;
- Continental ExtremeContact DWS or ProContact;
- GoodYear Eagle GT or F1; or, the flyer
- Nokian WRG2.
FWIW, I struggled with the search function for awhile before starting this topic - I'm pretty sure this has been discussed before, but I am at a loss to find the topics with Search.
So, what have you put on your Eos when the OE tires wore out? How do you like them? What is good or bad about them?
Thanks!

_Modified by PaulZooms at 8:57 PM 11-2-2009_


_Modified by PaulZooms at 9:01 PM 11-2-2009_


----------



## noshtzy (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Eos Replacement Tires (PaulZooms)*

My 09 Lux only has about 6000 miles but when I bought it I expected to replace the OE tires right away. I had done my homework and came up with the Dunlop SP Sport Signature as the best bet, at a good price too.
What I didn't expect was how much I liked the OE tires. The Goodyear Eagle LS-2's that came with it really surprised me. A little loud on the road but the grip is nice. That said, when they wear out (sooner than later most likely) I'll put the Dunlops on, but if I'm not happy with them I don't have a problem going back to the Goodyears.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Eos Replacement Tires (PaulZooms)*

I actually liked the Michelins. I had 27,000 miles on mine when I hit a pothole and ruined 2 of them. The tread was good and the they rode and drove well except for snow and probably only snow tires would fix that. The Michelins are pricey ($200 per) so I bought some Yokohama YK520s. They are much cheaper but some things to be aware of. Yokohama's warranty for 45 series and lower is not as good. They are not listed as XL series which VW recommends. If you buy them at Discount Tires, they list them as XL. As for performance they drive well and don't seem to squeal as much when they spin. The handling is very good and the ride is about the same as the Michelins. They road noise is also similar. They handle wet real well but can't say what snow will bring. They do tend to have that out of round feeling when the car sits overnight especially when cool out. And the balance is a bit off. Don't know if it is the tires or because of installation. I will find out next week when I get them rotated. Oh and the treadwear after 7,000 miles seems to be holding up pretty good.


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Eos Replacement Tires (cb391)*

I bought sumitimo (sp?) htz III summer tires off tirerack to replace mine (they were the 18s). 
I love them so far. Being summer tires they grip better at launch and handle waaaaaaaaay better but the one suprising thing from these cheap summer tires is how much better they seem to resist punctures over the stock tires..


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Eos Replacement Tires (PaulZooms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PaulZooms* »_Hi, my first new topic!
My Michellin Pilot HXMXM M+S OE tires are Kaput at 25K miles. I've never been that happy with them, so no biggee. (They wore out quickly and were very prone to squealing on launch) 
I am considering the following tires, but am open to others that members have had good experiences with:
- Pirrelli PZERO NERO ALL SEASON;
- Dunlop SP Sport Signature or Sport Maxx;
- Continental ExtremeContact DWS or ProContact;
- GoodYear Eagle GT or F1; or, the flyer
- Nokian WRG2.
FWIW, I struggled with the search function for awhile before starting this topic - I'm pretty sure this has been discussed before, but I am at a loss to find the topics with Search.
So, what have you put on your Eos when the OE tires wore out? How do you like them? What is good or bad about them?
Thanks!

_Modified by PaulZooms at 8:57 PM 11-2-2009_

_Modified by PaulZooms at 9:01 PM 11-2-2009_

If you plan on driving them in the snow also, being in CO...
Conti Extreme Contact DWS
Nokian WR G2


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Eos Replacement Tires (noshtzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noshtzy* »_..What I didn't expect was how much I liked the OE tires. The Goodyear Eagle LS-2's that came with it really surprised me. A little loud on the road but the grip is nice... 

I hadn't considered the LS-2's because Goodyear rates the F1 higher on wet/dry/ice traction and tread ware and close on noise and ride comfort. The service description of the F1 is 94H vs. 97H on the LS-2 (VW Rec). 
Can anyone comment on the importance of the first (numeric) part of the service description? Is a slightly lower rating (94 vs 97) going to cause problems? Would I be better off sticking to specs and giving up a bit in the other areas? Price is within $2 per on Discount Tires Direct.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Eos Replacement Tires (noshtzy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_...I bought some Yokohama YK520s. ... 

I was on the fence for the 520K's. My son-in-law put them on his RX350 (at my recommendation via Tire Rack) and loves them. They are priced nicely, but the unreliable 97H service description is a potential concern...
Guess they are "on" based on your experience. Thanks!


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Eos Replacement Tires (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_
If you plan on driving them in the snow also, being in CO...
Conti Extreme Contact DWS
Nokian WR G2

Fer shure! I can only use my wife's Rav4 a couple of days a week, so I have to be ready for moderate snow the other days. If it's really bad, she stays home regardless of the day, so no need for snow tires, just a realy good all season like those I'm looking at.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

the Conti's & Nokians mentioned are 2 choices of good all-season tires.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Eos Replacement Tires (PaulZooms)*

I replaced mine with Hankook Ventus HRII's, which have performed quite well for the price (I got 18"s for about 110 each). Definitely more grip off the line than the OEM Michelin's and P6's (I've driven both). I bought a set of X-Ice Xi2's for the winter.
Load rating is somewhat important, but even the VW dealer that sold me the Hankook's varied on the load index...they made sure it was XL, but 93 was apparently close enough. I questioned it and they said it would be alright...I looked up the numbers myself and was comfortable with the small difference b/w 93 and 97 (about 200lbs vertically), considering I don't drive my Eos that hard and I doubt that being such a heavy car, I would ever drive it to that limit anyways.
I would be more inclined to make sure that it was XL, as that refers to the load range; with a lower profile tire, the required tire pressures tend to increase.
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...id=35
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...id=55


----------



## Curta01 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Eos Replacement Tires (PaulZooms)*

Glad you reopened this topic - I'm in the market for new tires also. Based purely on reviews from several tire sites, I'm leaning towards the Conti DWS. Some people seem to like the Goodyear Eagles, but I personally can't wait to get rid of the ones (17") that came with my 2008 Lux. They ride OK, but anything other than the most agonizing slow start makes them sound like I'm burning rubber.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Eos Replacement Tires (Curta01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curta01* »_Glad you reopened this topic - I'm in the market for new tires also. Based purely on reviews from several tire sites, I'm leaning towards the Conti DWS. Some people seem to like the Goodyear Eagles, but I personally can't wait to get rid of the ones (17") that came with my 2008 Lux. They ride OK, but anything other than the most agonizing slow start makes them sound like I'm burning rubber.

Thanks for the info. So glad I decided against any of the Goodyear offerings. Sounds like the launch squealing is even worse than the OEM Michelins I hate.
I ended up ordering a set of the ContiProContact's from my local VW dealer. The dropped the price almost 20% from retail, and with a coupon for free mounting and balancing they actually matched the Discount Tires Direct cost - $666 out-the-door for everything but alignment. (Guess these will be "the devils tires"







) They also came with 2 year free replacement for road hazard. 3 years at Discount would have cost another $69.
The AA traction rating was a clincher - vs. the A rating for the ExtremeContact DWS model, as well as the 60K miles warranty (vs. 50K for the DWS). Hopefully I won't get that horrible squeal unless I floor it!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Eos Replacement Tires (PaulZooms)*

I just had a tire go out while leaving a parking lot.
After checking around some, I went with Kuhmo Ecsta LX Platinum tires. (16") They were well rated, and so were Michelin Primacy MXV4, and General Altimax HP. The Continental ContiProContact were around 5th place on TireRack.
The last three were a bit more expensive, but the Continentals through the VW dealership I would have gotten the 2 year road hazard warranty and free rotation. Really, the dealership option has a lot of advantages, but I didn't have so much to spend on tires at the moment. I still will probably go to the dealership for my 40k mile maintenance.
William


_Modified by kghia at 12:47 AM 11-7-2009_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Michelin Sport Pilot*

I presume you have snow tires as well. If so, go with Michelin Sport Pilot (PS2).
They're simply the best in dry and wet. Given your locale, a 2nd second of wheels (with snows) allows you to have the best of both worlds.
Cheers!


----------



## Curta01 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Eos Replacement Tires (PaulZooms)*

Just some additional information for those following this topic.
I went with the Continental ExtremeContact DWS for my 2008 EOS LUX, replacing the OEM Goodyear Eagles. While no snow (yet), I'm very happy with them. The car handling is significantly better and, very importantly, the squeal when accelerating is gone. Should have replaced the Eagles a long time ago.


----------



## sr3051 (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Eos Replacement Tires (PaulZooms)*

i have a 2008 vr6 eos that will never see snow, however it will see a lot of water and wet roads.. any suggestions on tires here.. besides i do have a lot of time on my oem tires... i am up 10k in 1.5 years..


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*The fat lady has sung - Conti Pro Contacts are toast*

Who says you can never go back LOL.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Replacements are in place and I am most satisfied*

Well, I got _very_ well taken care of by my local VW dealer.  I did mention that the only $ on it I had not spent there were for gas, oil (4 quarts in 48K miles) and 3rd party euro side mirrors, so I'm sure the "loyal customer" factor played in. 

Not only did I get a full proration (60% off the new tires), I was able to apply it to other tire brands. So instead of so-so ContiProContacts, my baby is now sporting top-of-the-line treads - Michelin Primacy MXM's.  Check out the Tire Rack data:

CUSTOMER SURVEY DATA** 
....................................ContiProContact....Primacy MXM4
Would Buy Again?.............Possibly - 5.1.......Probably - 7.8
Hydroplaning Resistance ....7.1.....................8.8
Wet Traction.....................7.3.....................8.8
Cornering Stability.............7.5.....................8.7
Dry Traction......................8.......................9
Steering Response.............7.7.....................8.6
Light Snow Traction...........5.7.....................7.6
Deep Snow Traction...........4.6.....................6.5
Ice Traction.......................4.9....................6.4
Ride Comfort.....................7.6.....................9
Noise Comfort...................7.3.....................8.6
Treadwear........................6.1.....................8.8
Pricing per tire.................$179...................$206 

Color me *delighted*. That Tiguan I've been considering for our next SUV is lookimg better and better vs. the X3.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

Not to revive an old thread, but thought I'd share that I switched out my Hankook V4's to Michelin Pilot Sport A/S3...eliminated 75% of my wheelspin off the line (I should note that I have APR Stage I on the vehicle)...essentially has made reconsider getting the dogbone mount upgraded on the EOS. I've had the stock Conti's, Pirelli P4's, and the last set of Hankook's on...A/S3's blow them out of the water for grip.

Anyways, glad I switched...hope this helps someone else looking for tires.


----------

